# Audi USA really frustrates me !!!



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

I need to vent a little so here is my post that I put on Audiworld !!

This is so frusterating, On my 3 week old A6 4.2 I was adjusting my rearview mirror and it came off in my hands. I try to put it back on and it wouldn't stay on so I looked at it and one of the clips that held it on is bent so I gently try to move the clip back and the clip came off. 
I went to the dealer and they ordered me a new one and warned me that I might have to pay for it but the manager of the dealer said we will discuss it when the mirror comes in. It came in yesterday and I went to get it this morning & was told I had to pay $630 + tax. I spoke to the service manager and he called his Audi rep and he said that there are no known issues with the mirror and it isn't covered and I must have knocked it off and broke it. Meanwhile I told them, look at the mirror, it is perfect without a scratch, if I hit it with an object it would have been scarred, but they said what if your head or arm hit it. I told him it didn't and I had no bruises on my head ?!?!

I also told them 2 audiworld members had their mirror come off and their dealer fixed it.

I called customer relations who is looking into it but I have a feeling the rep is going to say the same thing to them meanwhile the rep never even looked at the mirror, he made his decision on the phone.
How in the world can Audi not cover a rearview mirror coming off on a 3 week old car (now it's 4 weeks ...)

It just doesn't make sense ...


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

You are right a 3 week old car's rearview mirror shouldn't come off , if it does they need to redesign the thing. This should be a no brainer for Audi after only three weeks of ownership replace the mirror without pissing off customer.


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

... $630.00 for a replacement rearview mirror. :eeps:


----------



## hmr (Jul 28, 2002)

I haven't had mirror issues with my BMW.


----------



## Z4phillygirl (May 1, 2005)

That is truly focked up! I would be mad as hell, too!

The rain sensor cover behind my rear view mirror fell off yesterday while I was driving... I hope BMW doesn't give me some sh1t about it, too... my car is only 3 months old.


----------



## wmndriver (Jun 3, 2003)

That really sucks... I thought you were going to complain about the millions of surveys they call about! 

I hope they end up doing the right thing.


----------



## apar330i (Aug 19, 2002)

Z4phillygirl said:


> That is truly focked up! I would be mad as hell, too!
> 
> The rain sensor cover behind my rear view mirror fell off yesterday while I was driving... I hope BMW doesn't give me some sh1t about it, too... my car is only 3 months old.


They shouldn't. Just after I bought my 328i I had a problem with the rear view mirror staying adjusted. I told them about it and with no questions asked they replaced it.


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

Isn't it about time for you to get a new car anyway? :dunno:


----------



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

This is exactly why I have never purchased an Audi. I like the product, but their dealers and Audi's custumer support is worse than BMWs. :tsk:


----------



## deburn (Jun 15, 2005)

AF, my experience with Audi USA was extremely disappointing and couple with my dealer experience (Brookline Audi, Brookline MA) made me decide never to ever get an Audi or VW again. I'm really glad I moved to BMW. Apart from the car being much better IMO (I moved from an A4 to a 325 xi) the dealer experience is way better than Brookline Audi.

Hope everything turns out ok for you. Have you looked at BBB? I think there are consumer protection laws that should be able to help you. Also try writing to the top guys at Audi USA. It didnt help me much but there is a new guy there now and he may be different - though I doubt it!



AF said:


> I need to vent a little so here is my post that I put on Audiworld !!
> 
> This is so frusterating, On my 3 week old A6 4.2 I was adjusting my rearview mirror and it came off in my hands. I try to put it back on and it wouldn't stay on so I looked at it and one of the clips that held it on is bent so I gently try to move the clip back and the clip came off.
> I went to the dealer and they ordered me a new one and warned me that I might have to pay for it but the manager of the dealer said we will discuss it when the mirror comes in. It came in yesterday and I went to get it this morning & was told I had to pay $630 + tax. I spoke to the service manager and he called his Audi rep and he said that there are no known issues with the mirror and it isn't covered and I must have knocked it off and broke it. Meanwhile I told them, look at the mirror, it is perfect without a scratch, if I hit it with an object it would have been scarred, but they said what if your head or arm hit it. I told him it didn't and I had no bruises on my head ?!?!
> ...


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Thanks deburn ... I appreciate the advice ...


As far as the others ... you guys make a good point about Audi's service. I had a weird experience with my Audi Allroad right before I got rid of it.

Just before the warranty/scheduled maintenance ended I asked the dealer to check the front brakes, they ended up replacing the rear brakes eventhough I said the vibration was from the fronts. I told the Service advisor who gave me shrug off by saying they checked them and it was indeed the rears

Anyway I went back 3 weeks later becasue the problem was still there and they confirmed the front rotors would need replacing but since it was now 2 weeks after the scheduled maintanence ended it wasn't covered and to top it off I had to pay ther bill for the loaner car since my car didn't have a covered problem. I spoke with the manager as well as AUDI USA and I was sh*t out of luck ... AUDI USA said that if the dealer said it wasn't covered then that was the way it was and they can't help me  

There is no doubt BMW service was much more customer oriented ... in fact I would say it is safe to say that every other car brand I have had in the past 15 years has been more accomendating.


----------



## MR325iT (Feb 21, 2002)

When the mirror came off in my 325, I tried reattaching it and actually broke the windshield. The dealer wound up replacing the windshield free of charge. I was stunned.




Fine print:
...of course, they installed the wrong mirror and wound up damaging my hood, but at least I have one semi-positive BMW service story after 13 years of BMW ownership...


----------



## deburn (Jun 15, 2005)

Thank you! You just reminded of how upset I was. My son was born around the same time and so i wasnt able to pursue my experience as much as i would have liked to, but now I do have the time  :madrazz: :irate:

Check out these sites if you want to vent some more:

http://audiforums.com/forumid_17/tt.htm
http://1.8t.org/dealers/?m=v&d=216



AF said:


> Thanks deburn ... I appreciate the advice ...
> 
> As far as the others ... you guys make a good point about Audi's service. I had a weird experience with my Audi Allroad right before I got rid of it.
> 
> ...


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

deburn said:


> Check out these sites if you want to vent some more:


I'm pretty much done venting ... I get over things fast .. hopefully they end up covering it but in the end if I lose out it is ok ... you can't win everything and the aggrevation of continuing it isn't worth the $$$

thanks for the link though ... I appreciate it :thumbup:.


----------



## BMW_Brand (Jun 17, 2004)

My friend has had just as bad customer service from _his_ Audi dealer -- one of Audi USA's core values must be "f* the customer" :eeps:


----------



## e46Christian (Feb 27, 2003)

BMW_Brand said:


> My friend has had just as bad customer service from _his_ Audi dealer -- one of Audi USA's core values must be "f* the customer" :eeps:


 I have a buddy with a brand spanking new S4 that would agree with you.


----------



## e46Christian (Feb 27, 2003)

hmr said:


> I haven't had mirror issues with my BMW.


 When you think about it, it's not really that bad. My gf had to replace her driver side mirror after the rear drifted a bit (ice sucks) on her way into the garage. All told - paint and everything - it was only ~750 CDN.

Of course, Ispection 2 (That's inspection 3 for the US market) is also $900 for 
a ton of items that any responsible owner would inspect throughout the life of the vehicle.


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

that's too bad Alan.

I was actually thinking about test driving the A6 4.2 based upon your purchase (I assumed I could get past the fugly grill and steering wheel), but now that you've posted this, perhaps I'll postpone my test drive.


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

: popcorn:


----------



## NewBmwGuy (Sep 19, 2002)

AF said:


> I need to vent a little so here is my post that I put on Audiworld !!
> 
> This is so frusterating, On my 3 week old A6 4.2 I was adjusting my rearview mirror and it came off in my hands. I try to put it back on and it wouldn't stay on so I looked at it and one of the clips that held it on is bent so I gently try to move the clip back and the clip came off.
> I went to the dealer and they ordered me a new one and warned me that I might have to pay for it but the manager of the dealer said we will discuss it when the mirror comes in. It came in yesterday and I went to get it this morning & was told I had to pay $630 + tax. I spoke to the service manager and he called his Audi rep and he said that there are no known issues with the mirror and it isn't covered and I must have knocked it off and broke it. Meanwhile I told them, look at the mirror, it is perfect without a scratch, if I hit it with an object it would have been scarred, but they said what if your head or arm hit it. I told him it didn't and I had no bruises on my head ?!?!
> ...


Well, so much for the Audi experiment. If that happened to me, no more Audi's. I know, I know.


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

HS said:


> that's too bad Alan.
> 
> I was actually thinking about test driving the A6 4.2 based upon your purchase (I assumed I could get past the fugly grill and steering wheel), but now that you've posted this, perhaps I'll postpone my test drive.


That is exactly why Audi f'd up on this. :tsk:

All for Audi saving the small price of a stinkn' no cost to them mirror, 
they may have lost a couple of future car sales.

Someone should email this thread to Audi USA corporate.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

I've been reluctant to chime in here, being mindful of Alan's feelings, but...

I used to be the GSM for the Audi brand as well as BMW during my 6-year tenure
with Cutter. All that I can say is Alan's experience does not surprise me a bit.
Audi produces a tier-1 product, but their organizational infrastructure in the USA
is definitely second-class. They are being honest when they say that they
never follow (the leaders).


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Jon said:


> I've been reluctant to chime in here, being mindful of Alan's feelings, but...
> 
> I used to be the GSM for the Audi brand as well as BMW during my 6-year tenure
> with Cutter. All that I can say is Alan's experience does not surprise me a bit.
> ...


I was really surprised because the reason I didn't buy my A6 from the dealer we got the Allroad from was because I thought there service could use a little work ... now I know it wasn't the dealers fault, it was Audi's fault.

Meanwhile I love my car but this really sucks !!


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

*Great news !!!!*

I called Audi headquarters and asked to speak to the president ... I was given the president's assistant and I explained the situation. Within 5 minutes he called me back to tell me I am getting reimbursed for the mirror ... 
I am very happy this is over and I can feel good about AudiUSA again !!!


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

AF said:


> *Great news !!!!*
> 
> I called Audi headquarters and asked to speak to the president ... I was given the president's assistant and I explained the situation. Within 5 minutes he called me back to tell me I am getting reimbursed for the mirror ...
> I am very happy this is over and I can feel good about AudiUSA again !!!


Cool beans.

So would you still buy another Audi, given all you've been through with your allroad and the A6? I'm reluctant to recommend an Audi based on some of the experiences in this thread, as well as their generally poor reliability (ranked even below MB now in JD Power's latest VDS) and the fact that they've cut maintenance wear item coverage to one year/12k miles (IIRC).


----------



## hmr (Jul 28, 2002)

Ok, stop :freakdanc in the car and get a room next time.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

swchang said:


> Cool beans.
> 
> So would you still buy another Audi, given all you've been through with your allroad and the A6? I'm reluctant to recommend an Audi based on some of the experiences in this thread, as well as their generally poor reliability (ranked even below MB now in JD Power's latest VDS) and the fact that they've cut maintenance wear item coverage to one year/12k miles (IIRC).


I would definitely get one again since I love the way the car drives ... I just know now that to get things done, there might be a hassel involved which doesn't make me feel good but what can you do.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

AF said:


> I called Audi headquarters and asked to speak to the president ... I was given the president's assistant and I explained the situation. Within 5 minutes he called me back to tell me I am getting reimbursed for the mirror ...
> I am very happy this is over and I can feel good about AudiUSA again !!!


Great to hear Alan.

So you need to call the president to solve a mickey mouse problem like this .. :tsk:


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> So you need to call the president to solve a mickey mouse problem like this .. :tsk:


Maybe that's what it'll take to get the brakes covered by BMW NA... :eeps:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> Maybe that's what it'll take to get the brakes covered by BMW NA... :eeps:


1-800-HARRASSPURVES


----------



## deburn (Jun 15, 2005)

*Audi Direction*

Any thoughts on the direction Audi is going? I'm very confused by their approach. When I went to test drive the A3 (I used to drive a 2002 A4 1.8T) I was surprised to find that the 2.0T version didnt have quattro as an option and the version with the larger engine had quattro but no stick!

How can you say you make sporty cars and then not provide a stick shift option?

I'm even more confused at the direction VW is going with the Phaeton and the Touraeg. I thought Audi was the upmarket version of the VW and that when VW drivers wanted something with more "luxury" they would upgrade to an Audi. Now I would think they are eating into each other's sales.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

AF said:


> *Great news !!!!*
> 
> I called Audi headquarters and asked to speak to the president ... I was given the president's assistant and I explained the situation. Within 5 minutes he called me back to tell me I am getting reimbursed for the mirror ...
> I am very happy this is over and I can feel good about AudiUSA again !!!


The president is actually a good guy named Len Hunt. He comes from the
"service side" of operations. Good call Alan!

:thumbup:


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

if you think that's bad just wait until the car takes off accelerating all on it's own ...  :eeps:


----------

